# Is the 20% taken out of the fare they tell you that you earned



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

If my App says I got payed $100 is that what I will get paid, or does 20% some off of that before the direct deposit?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber sends an email with a link late Monday usually to a very detailed statement, it can be viewed best on a computer, but can be seen on a smart phone.

Then again they send a few emails on Wed or Thur saying how much exactly they are going to or already have direct deposited into your account.


----------



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

That did not answer my question, If when I drop off the fare, the phone says that fare was $100, is that not the money I would have earned or are they going to deduct 20% and $1 off that $100?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

your question was not crystal clear, sorry.

In your example you should be paid $79.00 ($100 x .8 - 1.00)

Yes, they will take 20% + the $1.00 safe rider fee from the fare displayed at the end of the ride.

Be sure to wait for the fare to display and take a picture of it, Uber has been known to not pay properly.

Keep records and Uber ON!


----------



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

I just went into my Invoices and I just saw exactly what you said, I see the breakdown, very new to this so I am learning every day. I see your listed as Well Known Member. Can you give me some tips, I am in NJ so I am not muscling in on your area. PLEASE esplain Surge Lucy. What does that mean, is your rate higher, how do I know when that Surge time is.......Esplain, Esplain.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In a nutshell Surge pricing is when uber raises the price for a ride when many more customers open the app than the number of cars available in the area.

so it can be 1.25X the regular rate up to 8.0X the regular rate, or "surge"... great way to make a lot of money on a ride and get shit ratings all at the same time!

you need to spend many hours here reading the old posts on the forum.... lots of good info about surge and driving for uber.

many hours!

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> your question was not crystal clear, sorry.
> 
> In your example you should be paid $79.00 ($100 x .8 - 1.00)
> 
> ...


I believe that the actual payout from a $100 fare would be:
($100 - $1 Safe Rider) * .8 = $79.20

Where this really hurts is when you are doing small fares. On a $4 minimum fare (LA/OC currently), the driver gets ($4 - $1) * .8 = $2.40. That means Uber is getting $1.60, which is 40% of the fare.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that the actual payout from a $100 fare would be:
> ($100 - $1 Safe Rider) * .8 = $79.20
> 
> Where this really hurts is when you are doing small fares. On a $4 minimum fare (LA/OC currently), the driver gets ($4 - $1) * .8 = $2.40. That means Uber is getting $1.60, which is 40% of the fare.


Uber seems to love these minimum rides.
Not big money but the volume is there.
Their strategy seems to work.
Lately I get a lot of pings to pick up passengers from their apartment
and take them to the bus stop (about 5 minutes walk)
I don't mind if it's near by but if I drive 4 miles to do it I feel like a sucker.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that the actual payout from a $100 fare would be:
> ($100 - $1 Safe Rider) * .8 = $79.20


Yes.


----------



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

Is there a way to know when Surge times are and what the payout is.

Also when I am in the Rider App, is there a way to remove that set pickup thing in the middle of the screen to go away so I can snoop on the other drivers?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the surge will show on the rider app as a voltage or lightning bolt thru the word on the button for uberx. when is very hard to pin down.

you can pinch / zoom the map to see cars, you can only see a maximum of 8 cars on any location, move the pin, see more cars and so on.

You can even drag the map to L.A. or Miami to count cars there, it is national.

click on the "pickup thing in the middle" when you see the lightning bolt, that will then tell you what the surge is where the pin is located.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Uber seems to love these minimum rides.
> Not big money but the volume is there.
> Their strategy seems to work.
> Lately I get a lot of pings to pick up passengers from their apartment
> ...


Never Never ever Never ever drive that far.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> the surge will show on the rider app as a voltage or lightning bolt thru the word on the button for uberx. when is very hard to pin down.
> 
> you can pinch / zoom the map to see cars, you can only see a maximum of 8 cars on any location, move the pin, see more cars and so on.
> 
> ...


I also figured out that you can click on the UberX button at the bottom with the lightning bolt and see the surge too without clicking on the request button in the middle of screen.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> If my App says I got payed $100 is that what I will get paid, or does 20% some off of that before the direct deposit?


 anyone know what time direct deposit comes in?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

moniker said:


> anyone know what time direct deposit comes in?


I think it depends on your bank, but it usually posts on Thursday.

You should really not try to be in a situation where you need the Uber deposit to hit at a particular time.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

believe me, I wish I wasn't! thanks


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

it is easy to judge a person when you know nothing of where they came from and what they have recently been through. I can only say I am stoked to get a direct deposit and be working.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

moniker said:


> it is easy to judge a person when you know nothing of where they came from and what they have recently been through. I can only say I am stoked to get a direct deposit and be working.


Usually see the deposit right @ 12am Thursday. I bank with Chase and I almost always get it right at midnight. Enjoy your $$$ my friend!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

moniker said:


> it is easy to judge a person when you know nothing of where they came from and what they have recently been through. I can only say I am stoked to get a direct deposit and be working.


I meant my comment not as a judgement, but more of a caution that the Uber payments are not payroll payments, but payments to contractors. There are more legal ramifications to being late with payroll than a payment to a contractor.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

moniker said:


> it is easy to judge a person when you know nothing of where they came from and what they have recently been through. I can only say I am stoked to get a direct deposit and be working.


I think he means that user has been a bit unreliable with deposit time (sometimes day) so don't count on it being there on time, it might not. Certainly not as reliable as a regular paycheck.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Interesting how people read more into a comment than was written. 

My deposit (PNC) doesn't arrive until 0550 payday morning. 

I used to do many rides at a short distance (as a newbus) until I got tired of Uber taking $1 for each fare on top of the 20% and $10 weekly iPhone cost. Now, I take fewer rides at a greater distance. Not sure how the two compare, but I know I'm bringing home more than I was with the shorter rides. I'm also driving more miles with the longer rides, so I guess it's 6-1 half a dozen the other.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I understand, thanks. budgets pretty tight....hope to improve it this weekend whew


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

ok, sorry for the m,isunderstanding. I think were all a lil stressed? I give myself a personal challenge. between tonight and Monday at payroll time if I don't make 700 dollars than im out. anyone have a personal challenge? I am standing up to it. even if it takes incredulous hours or people that are a bit difficult needing a nurse maid so to speak. anyone else have a personal challenge?


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Interesting how people read more into a comment than was written.
> 
> My deposit (PNC) doesn't arrive until 0550 payday morning.
> 
> I used to do many rides at a short distance (as a newbus) until I got tired of Uber taking $1 for each fare on top of the 20% and $10 weekly iPhone cost. Now, I take fewer rides at a greater distance. Not sure how the two compare, but I know I'm bringing home more than I was with the shorter rides. I'm also driving more miles with the longer rides, so I guess it's 6-1 half a dozen the other.


 very interesting. thanks for your observations. ill input them into my learning experience. thanks


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't know why they just don't display how much we get paid at the end of each ride, so we know exactly how much goes into our pockets, rather than displaying how much the customer paid and confusing everything. 

To be honest, I don't really care how much the customer pays for their ride, all I want to know is how much I get paid!


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I had about 7 rides abut they were about half as much and this was when the Hollywood bowl let out from a concert. so im learning the algorithms...


----------

